# Best way to use 30,000 WM Annual?



## HalfAcreFarmer (Mar 14, 2022)

Hi all,

I'm getting a 30,000 point WorldMark account in the near future and would like some advice on how to best use it.  I'm not yet retired, and I get 15 days vacation a year where I work.  I realize 30k points is probably a lot for someone in my situation.  But that's the way it worked out.  I'd be grateful to hear from folks who have accounts this size but not enough free time to use all the points for stays.


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 14, 2022)

You can always rent out points each year to other owners. Market price is a bit less than maintenance, but it mostly covers them, and would let you hold the extra until you retire at not much cost/inconvenience.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 14, 2022)

When you say 15 days I assume that is working days or about 3 weeks. A 2 Bedroom WM Unit can be any where from 10K to 30K per week. So it sounds like you have the right sized account.


----------



## Plachaby (Mar 16, 2022)

Since that's more points that you would typically need for 15 vacation days, you could "splurge" and get the fancier rooms (presidential suites).


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 16, 2022)

Book a couple of Dolphin's Cove 2 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms and rent them out on Redweek for a listing fee of about $30, or go-koala.com (no upfront fees with them so no risk).  If you rent for $1,000/ 7 days as your net after expenses, you should be a head by a little.


----------

